# Harbor Freight February & March Sales



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Stopped in there today to pickup a Magnifying Handy Helper stand for some future electronics work on my projects and was given two small fliers for two of their February sales. If you are building up your Halloween DIY workshop, sometimes you'll find some good deals there. Free stuff is always nice.

1) Presidents' Day Sale _-- Valid__ Friday 2/12 - Monday 2/15_. Here's the codes for any online shopping. A 20% off Super coupon off one item (some restrictions listed - Code 28919116). 

Several coupons good for a free item with any purchase (tape measurer - Code 28913322, LED flashlight - Code 28915105, 5.5 x 7.5 ft tarp - Code 28903399). Limit 1 coupon per customer per day.

2) Leap Year Sale -- _Valid Friday 2/26 - Monday 2/29_ -- (Coupons have same valid dates as sale) A 20% off Super coupon off one item (some restrictions listed - Code 72222751). 

Other super coupons for free item with any 4.99 or more purchase (multipurpose scissors - Code 72212277, 7 function digital multimeter - Code 72216240, 27 LED workshop/flash light - 72211635). Limit 1 coupon per customer per day.

3) March Huge 3-day Annual Tent Sale -- _Friday - Sunday 3/11, 12, 13_.

Check out their website for their different ads and coupons. http://www.harborfreight.com


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Heads up! Main page of Harbor Freight now has their Super Coupons posted online for President's Day Sale Event which started today -- 20% one Item, and the 3 other Free Items with purchase I mentioned above. If you have a store nearby you should be able to print out and use there. Codes are different than what I posted above but either should work. Believe codes are based on source they came from (print/online). Good time to use a 20% off coupon.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Harbor Freight's 4-day Leap Year Sale starts today, Friday 26 and runs through Monday, 2/29. Super Coupons are on their website now including the 20% off a single item one.

http://www.harborfreight.com


----------

